# IRS/BMI Conversion 4 TC3



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Anyone tried either of these conversions and if so what weer your likes and dislikes. I know they both move the battery in further and are lighter but was wondering about the tweak factor.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I have heard the BMI is much stiffer then stock and it doesnt tweak the chassis when the motor area gets really hot. 

I **might** be getting the BMI chassis soon, so I **should** be able to give you some details about it.


----------

